# Three Forms of Unity in book form?



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 1, 2005)

I'm having trouble finding any book containing the continental Reformed confessions and catechisms in them. Can anyone point me to a place to find them?


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 1, 2005)

This probably isn't exactly the type of thing you're looking for, but the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ contains the full Westminster Standards and the Three Forms of Unity, with all the Scriptures throughout the biblical text that are used as proof-texts in any of those standards footnoted with references back to the applicable parts of the standards.

You may also be interested in _Reformed Confessions Harmonized_ by Joel Beeke, which compares the Westminster Standards, Three Forms of Unity and Second Helvetic Confession side-by-side in a column format on all the respective doctrines.

As far as both sets of standards _in their own regular orders_ being in the same book _with essentially nothing else_, someone else will probably be able to point to that.


----------



## Poimen (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'm having trouble finding any book containing the continental Reformed confessions and catechisms in them. Can anyone point me to a place to find them?



Well if you really want to be Dutch (i.e. cheap *ahem* frugal) you could receive a free copy:

http://www.oceansideurc.org/

Scroll down until you see the e-mail of the pastor from whom you may receive a free copy. 

If you want to support a fine seminary go to:

http://www.midamerica.edu/resources.htm

and purchase a copy via the number they provide. Also I highly recommend the book that Chris recommended!


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'm having trouble finding any book containing the continental Reformed confessions and catechisms in them. Can anyone point me to a place to find them?



Hey, Gabe,

I'll be happy to send you a booklet with the 3 Forms - w/ Scripture quotes, too. Let me know where, OK? "The Ecumentical Creeds" & "The Three Forms of Unity" is published by the URC...find it at www.urcna.org. (This is the same book from Oceanside URC.)

U2U me, Gabe.

Robin


----------

